# Netflix vs Prime



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

well I gave up premier since for the most part, hbo, showtime, Cinemax are a waste of money. But I’d still like a free movie database to go to if I still want to see a movie. Looking at Netflix vs prime. Subscribed to each for a 30 day trial. Any opinions?

One thing I noticed is that one may charge for a movie while the other does not. Like Star Wars Solo. It’s free on Netflix but 3.99 on prime (and directv). Does Netflix have an edge to show movies free before prime?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

All shows on Netflix are included in your monthly fee. Obviously not the same with Amazon. Since I am a Prime member, their channel is 'free' so I've not paid any attention if certain movies are available first on one than the other.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Prime stuff is free. But amazon also has non prime stuff that you can rent or purchase. 

I’d suggest rotating between those two and Disney plus probably. Two months with one then two with the next and two with the third. 

Also, check out crackle and vudu free stuff. Has commercials but also has movies.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

repoman75 said:


> well I gave up premier since for the most part, hbo, showtime, Cinemax are a waste of money. But I'd still like a free movie database to go to if I still want to see a movie. Looking at Netflix vs prime. Subscribed to each for a 30 day trial. Any opinions?
> 
> One thing I noticed is that one may charge for a movie while the other does not. Like Star Wars Solo. It's free on Netflix but 3.99 on prime (and directv). Does Netflix have an edge to show movies free before prime?


NF and AP aren't free. But once you get past the NF monthly fee you will have a lot of content to watch that is free of cost at that point. With AP you still have to pay the Prime yearly fee. Once you get past that fee a lot of the content you see on AP will be without further cost.

Yes you will see content that costs nothing extra on some sites that you have to rent or buy on other sites, that's normal. You have to figure out how to deal with that. It's not complicated.

Which is better, NF or AP? At the moment NF. I think. This is another subjective subject. YMMV.

Rich


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Just to add to Rich's comments. I sort of look at any video offering with Prime as a bonus since I use Amazon for so much shopping since shipping with Prime is free. This year, they offered vets Prime for 99 bucks on Veteran's Day and they also give you a pretty good music selection. So, while I agree that NF has a better video inventory, Prime is a better "deal" if you add everything else. I have both, along with Disney + and Hulu.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

I feel there is no comparison.....Its what Netflix does, its just a perk for prim members.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I consider Prime Video as free since I use my membership for ordering online anyway. Frontier offered a free year of Prime so I have extended my subscription a year. Netflix is free with my T-Mobile phone service. We watch more programs with Acorn, a $5 per month service featuring mostly British TV programs, than we do with either Prime Video or Netflix.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Also AP offers a fair amount of 4K material for free while NF charges a premium for 4K material. Both have some excellent TV series. We do a lot of shopping on Amazon so NF is more of a luxury item for us.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

glrush said:


> Just to add to Rich's comments. I sort of look at any video offering with Prime as a bonus since I use Amazon for so much shopping since shipping with Prime is free. This year, they offered vets Prime for 99 bucks on Veteran's Day and they also give you a pretty good music selection. So, while I agree that NF has a better video inventory, Prime is a better "deal" if you add everything else. I have both, along with Disney + and Hulu.


As far as a "deal" goes you can't beat AP. Just a throw in from Amazon. I'd have Amazon Prime shipping in any case but to just throw it in...who does that? That's a whole lot of content at no extra cost.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Also AP offers a fair amount of 4K material for free while NF charges a premium for 4K material. Both have some excellent TV series. We do a lot of shopping on Amazon so NF is more of a luxury item for us.


Not a bad price for the luxury of Netflix when you think about it.

Rich


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I have both and use both - there are some Prime originals that I like and watch - Same with Netflix. Find "more" older stuff on Netflix. As others have stated - I got Prime for the shipping so it is sort of "free" for me.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Something to consider is a subscription to STARZ, either via streaming or the lineal channel route which includes app access. For what my opinion is worth, I always felt they offered a ton of movie content. I'd always recommended to friends that if you wanted original programming, take HBO. If you wanted movies, take STARZ.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Amazon Prime Video has not put any resources into maintaining or updating their system in a very long time. Of all the major services, prime still hasn't added profiles, which means that multiple family members can't have their own selections as opposed to everyone's. There are also programming errors in the system in particular as regards the 'watch next' under 'home' and 'watch next - TV shows', and when watching multi-season shows the auto-skip to the next show sometimes gets 'stuck' and other missteps. 

Did they fail to pay their programming staff, or reduce that staff? These systems need vigilant folks to keep them running properly.


----------



## sparky27 (Jun 25, 2019)

I would say for movies (not counting pay per view) that Netflix is better. The main thing about Amazon prime I like is their HBO series like Sopranos, Boardwalk Empire, etc. If I had to choose one for shows or movies though, Netflix wins. of course its streaming so you could just have one this month then cancel and start another next month or once you watch everything they have that you like.


----------



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

sparky27 said:


> I would say for movies (not counting pay per view) that Netflix is better. The main thing about Amazon prime I like is their HBO series like Sopranos, Boardwalk Empire, etc. If I had to choose one for shows or movies though, Netflix wins. of course its streaming so you could just have one this month then cancel and start another next month or once you watch everything they have that you like.


Good point. Same thing with HBO... I can always wait for Directv to offer me 3 months free and then binge on Westworld and then cancel.

Thanks for all the pros and cons... but.. I still don't understand how Netflix is showing Solo (Star Wars) for free while Prime/Directv are still charging $3.99 to watch. Is it because they have some deal with Disney or the movie companies?


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't see them as competing services, they each have their own exclusive content. I also don't understand why people think that Disney + is a competing service against Netflix. They don't carry the same content, so they complement each other, in my opinion.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't see Disney plus competing with Netflix or AP in any way. Disney Plus is limited to certain programming. It does offer a fair amount of 4K but consider. It's only $69 yr.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> Something to consider is a subscription to STARZ, either via streaming or the lineal channel route which includes app access. For what my opinion is worth, I always felt they offered a ton of movie content. I'd always recommended to friends that if you wanted original programming, take HBO. If you wanted movies, take STARZ.


They have some good series too. I activate that app for a month now and then. _Counterpoint _and _Power _are two very good series. Pretty sure both are on Starz.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1948GG said:


> Amazon Prime Video has not put any resources into maintaining or updating their system in a very long time. Of all the major services, prime still hasn't added profiles, which means that multiple family members can't have their own selections as opposed to everyone's. There are also programming errors in the system in particular as regards the 'watch next' under 'home' and 'watch next - TV shows', and when watching multi-season shows the auto-skip to the next show sometimes gets 'stuck' and other missteps.
> 
> Did they fail to pay their programming staff, or reduce that staff? These systems need vigilant folks to keep them running properly.


You're right, that app seems to have regressed. I had a terrible time watching _Goliath _last week. I go from set to set during the course of a day and I never got back to the proper spot each time. Annoying.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richard said:


> I don't see them as competing services, they each have their own exclusive content. I also don't understand why people think that Disney + is a competing service against Netflix. They don't carry the same content, so they complement each other, in my opinion.


People are just starting to understand what's going on in the world of streaming. Your opinion is valid.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I don't see Disney plus competing with Netflix or AP in any way. Disney Plus is limited to certain programming. It does offer a fair amount of 4K but consider. It's only $69 yr.


When all this began everybody treated the various services as if they were the same. They are not the same. Causes confusion.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Richard said:


> I don't see them as competing services, they each have their own exclusive content. I also don't understand why people think that Disney + is a competing service against Netflix. They don't carry the same content, so they complement each other, in my opinion.


They both provide you something to watch. They are competing there is no question about that. Some of the ways they compete is by having different things to view, especially a lot of exclusives. It's a matter of which exclusives will be more popular and sought after. There are already articles about how Disney is causing higher churn at Netflix. With that said, because of their prices, if it's between the two, most people will simply get both. If it's one of those in addition to other services, then I suspect both will see people come and go a few times a year as they switch back and forth between the two services. And both will have some that will always simply prefer one over the other. But there is no question they see each there as competitors, even if they don't say it aloud.

Saying they aren't competitors is like saying none of the movies studios think they are competing with each other when they release movies in theaters. There is a reason they track box office numbers for studios for the year...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I don't see Disney plus competing with Netflix or AP in any way. Disney Plus is limited to certain programming. It does offer a fair amount of 4K but consider. It's only $69 yr.


If you add up just the exclusive content that Netflix has and the exclusive stuff Disney plus has, which do you think has more? I'll bet Disney by a mile. People forget Disney also has FOX....

And don't think for a second Disney won't license content from others to show as well.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> When all this began everybody treated the various services as if they were the same. They are not the same. Causes confusion.
> 
> Rich


Netflix and Disney plus and AP are the same types of services. DIRECTV now is a different animal but is the same as sling, etc. there is really two types... and the Netflix and Disney types are have mostly exclusive content. The others type generally doesn't have exclusive content but offers a far greater overall selection.

But they are all competing, because not everyone is going to spend money on all options from both types. Netflix was once a one added company for a low prices, wasn't really going to hurt others. But we are past that now, and have moved onto competition because Netflix isn't the only game in town anymore.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Plus Netflix still has Disney movies listed to view, "National Treasure" is one.
Netflix and Disney won't be competing until all their Disney movie contracts expire.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> Plus Netflix still has Disney movies listed to view, "National Treasure" is one.
> Netflix and Disney won't be competing until all their Disney movie contracts expire.


By that logic the local AMC Theater and the local Carmike Theater are not competing because they show the same movies.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Plus Netflix still has Disney movies listed to view, "National Treasure" is one.
> Netflix and Disney won't be competing until all their Disney movie contracts expire.


Uh no. It's not about specific movies or shows that's on one now and the other latter. It's about the general idea of programing and exclusives no matter what they are.

There is a reason there where big articles in the trade papers this week about Netflix losing about a million subscribers to Disney plus...


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Comparing Netflix or Amazon to Disney+ is like comparing CBS Sports Channel to ESPN. yes they both show sports, but come on. Content matters. I just looked and Disney + has zero adult oriented original programming.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Comparing Netflix or Amazon to Disney+ is like comparing CBS Sports Channel to ESPN. yes they both show sports, but come on. Content matters. I just looked and Disney + has zero adult oriented original programming.


I don't know if I would agree with your assessment of Disney+. I'm far from being a child and I've found plenty to watch on Disney+.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I don't know if I would agree with your assessment of Disney+. I'm far from being a child and I've found plenty to watch on Disney+.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Ah, another YMMV moment.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Comparing Netflix or Amazon to Disney+ is like comparing CBS Sports Channel to ESPN. yes they both show sports, but come on. Content matters. I just looked and Disney + has zero adult oriented original programming.


The mandalorian... there will be in time. I think Disney wanted to start off first with getting the library together then slowly add original content. Unlike Netflix they have a lot of platforms to spread original content around to.

And still different content is expected. That doesn't mean they don't compete.

It's more like compare ABC and CBS if you want to break down like that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Ah, another YMMV moment.
> 
> Rich


But that's true with every channel and service. That doesn't mean those different channels and services aren't competing against one another. They may not be for some specific groups of people but in general they absolutely are.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

You are correct. I meant to categorize, "Original TV show programming". Like Outlander, The Ranch, The Witcher, The Magicians, Sabrina, Bloodline, Northern Rescue, Patriot Act, Longmire, House of Cards, The Order, Narcos, plus many others and hundreds of movies not available on Disney+.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> You are correct. I meant to categorize, "Original TV show programming". Like Outlander, The Ranch, The Witcher, The Magicians, Sabrina, Bloodline, Northern Rescue, Patriot Act, Longmire, House of Cards, The Order, Narcos, plus many others and hundreds of movies not available on Disney+.


You have to have patience with the new apps. There will be content and features added as time goes by.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> But that's true with every channel and service. That doesn't mean those different channels and services aren't competing against one another. They may not be for some specific groups of people but in general they absolutely are.


You are painting with a wide brush. Of course every service of every kind is "competing" for our attention. Doesn't mean they are the same. I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> But that's true with every channel and service. That doesn't mean those different channels and services aren't competing against one another. They may not be for some specific groups of people but in general they absolutely are.


In a post in this thread you said: "They both provide you something to watch." That's what I meant by "a wide brush".

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Rich said:


> You have to have patience with the new apps. There will be content and features added as time goes by.
> 
> Rich


I'm too old to have a lot of patience. I have Disney+ and like it very much, for what it is. Even though they are all competing for our viewing dollar, comparing Disney+ to Netflix is like comparing a .22 to a Desert Eagle. They are both guns, they both shoot bullets, and they both go bang.


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

To me, Disney + is comfort food. I know what it is, it tastes good, and I've had it before. Netflix is more like an exotic restaurant where you might try saddle of yak. I like both, and subscribe to both, but they are different and, at least for me, that is a good thing.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, you are asking which service is the best between Netflix, Amazon Prime, Disney+, Hulu, Crunchyroll, CBS All Access, etc, etc, etc? Sorry, but there is no best answer that fits everyone as each streaming service has their own set of exclusives. My advice is to use a service like Just Watch to plug in what interests you, and figure out which service provides a best match.


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

Disney+ includes Marvel movies, Star Wars, and Pixar. I guess young adult? Depends on how you feel about epic superhero movies and Pixar movies have layers... Like old loonie tune cartoons.

Personally, I have T-mobile, free Netflix. I think Verizon gives free Disney+.

I also take the Disney bundle with Hulu and ESPN+.

I just lack AP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> The mandalorian... there will be in time. I think Disney wanted to start off first with getting the library together then slowly add original content. Unlike Netflix they have a lot of platforms to spread original content around to.
> 
> And still different content is expected. That doesn't mean they don't compete.
> 
> It's more like compare ABC and CBS if you want to break down like that.


Yes, The Mandalorian is great. I wasn't going to sign up right away, but I couldn't wait to see that one.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

glrush said:


> To me, Disney + is comfort food. I know what it is, it tastes good, and I've had it before. Netflix is more like an exotic restaurant where you might try saddle of yak. I like both, and subscribe to both, but they are different and, at least for me, that is a good thing.


Think of this: How could they be the same and compete? That never works. You're right, it is a good thing they're different.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wmb said:


> Disney+ includes Marvel movies, Star Wars, and Pixar. *I guess young adult?* Depends on how you feel about epic superhero movies and Pixar movies have layers... Like old loonie tune cartoons.
> 
> Personally, I have T-mobile, free Netflix. I think Verizon gives free Disney+.
> 
> ...


Still trying to figure out what age has to do with this. A day spent watching _Frozen_, a Star Wars movie and then _The Irishman_ would be kinda typical for us. Of course, YMMV...of course.

Think you're getting "free" NF? Drop T-Mobile and see how "free" that is.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the2130 said:


> Yes, The Mandalorian is great. I wasn't going to sign up right away, but I couldn't wait to see that one.


Me too.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Still trying to figure out what age has to do with this. A day spent watching _Frozen_, a Star Wars movie and then _The Irishman_ would be kinda typical for us. Of course, YMMV...of course.
> 
> Think you're getting "free" NF? Drop T-Mobile and see how "free" that is.
> 
> Rich


For me Disney+ is great. Plenty to watch for all ages and I find myself watching most of the full length cartoon movies they did from the 40's and beyond. All bring back fond memories of my much younger days when I saw them when they originally came out.

Add in the Star Wars stuff and some super hero stuff and you could lose a day easily.

But I also enjoy the stuff from AppleTV+, Netflix, Prime and Hulu too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> For me Disney+ is great. Plenty to watch for all ages and I find myself watching most of the full length cartoon movies they did from the 40's and beyond. All bring back fond memories of my much younger days when I saw them when they originally came out.
> 
> Add in the Star Wars stuff and some super hero stuff and you could lose a day easily.
> 
> ...


For some reason people have to categorize everything. What age has to do with what we watch baffles me.

Rich


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

Rich said:


> Still trying to figure out what age has to do with this. A day spent watching _Frozen_, a Star Wars movie and then _The Irishman_ would be kinda typical for us. Of course, YMMV...of course.
> 
> Think you're getting "free" NF? Drop T-Mobile and see how "free" that is.
> 
> Rich


I just changed my T-mobile plan from a legacy plan to a Magenta Plus plan for the same price. With that change, T-mobile is now paying for my Netflix. I just got off an airplane and they paid for in flight Wi-Fi, too.

I need to go back and rewatch TLJ. Rey's provenance as explained in Rise is troubling. I mean, for someone who plans for the future the way Palpatine does, his ad hoc attitude towards Rey is out of character. He just expects her to show up and fulfill his destiny?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I was a T-Mobile subscriber long before they offered Netflix free. Of course I'd have to pay for Netflix if I dropped T-Mobile. I also got an extended year of Amazon Prime free with an offer from Frontier FiOS. Don't knock "free"!


----------

